# Grand River



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Is the river open at the Grand River Landing area to launch? Thanks for any information


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

No.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

As of 3:30 pm today 2-24 still locked up


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks, hopefully soon with this warm weather!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Going to be a lot of flowing ice coming from upriver as it starts to break up.


----------



## Investigator Bass (May 4, 2018)

Are there any spots good to wade at the Grand? I've been to three other rivers, wanting to add the Grand to my list. 

P.S. not looking to steal anyones spot. Just a general area to start


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Harpersfield covered bridge in Ashtabula county or any of the Lake county metro park areas, I personally go out of the Helen Hazen metro park, you can fish both the grand river and big creek..


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

How are the local streams looking now? I'm planning a family visit to Ohio sometime this month and will plan to swing some flies in the Lake Erie tribs for steelhead. What is the outlook for the next couple of weeks?


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Investigator Bass, 
The Grand has many areas to wade, but commands respect. It has far more deep holes than other local rivers (makes sense with its large drainage area and subsequent hydraulic forces). It is often murky at best in the spring, so you can’t rely on visualizing your next step. 

smath,
In the spring it is tough to tell river conditions more than a couple days out, let alone a couple weeks. Really have to rely on USGS data along with turbidity readings.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Smath,
The forecast looks good for the next couple weeks. Somewhere on the south shore will probably fish while you are here. Much ice at the mouth of tribs now but a couple rains forecast over the next week could take care of that. Any day now, they will show up in larger numbers looking for water warmer than LE.

Hope you get out and have a good time,
Rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

rickerd said:


> Hope you get out and have a good time,


Thanks, that's my plan. I missed all of last year because of covid and I'm looking forward to getting out and chasing those big trout again.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

As of 2 PM today there was about 3 or so inches of vis at the Grand River Landing park. Big Creek by the Helen Hazen Wyman park was running clear, but I am not sure of public access once you get past the route 86 bridge.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Fished the Grand today at Grand River landing, no fish but there were huge schools of emerald shiners everywhere, after, went to the Harpersfield dam, seen a couple of fish caught..


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Steelies were stacked up like cord wood below the Harpersfield Dam...


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Probably will be muddy tomorrow with the rain?


----------



## mattcrowell (Apr 2, 2021)

Has anyone heard how they were doing at harpersfied dam this week?


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm also curious about Harpersfield?


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Went by yesterday about 2PM, water fairly high and muddy three-four guys fishing seen one fish caught.


----------

